# a lil help please



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

okay, so i posted in here about 2 months or so ago about how my fishies (pulvichromis pulcer) were "depressed" after losing a batch of eggs to my filter. okay so all they would do is stay in the clay pot and not eat.. all (including) the growing first batch of fry, are lethargic and at times white. my parameters are perfect, i do weekly waterchanges, *** rescaped the tank??? what could it be?? *** tried leaving the lights on, off, everything i can think of .. added another filter?? im clueless please help with post or pm thanks


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

what are the water paramters?.....what temp is the water at? normal wc schedule? any chance of a contaminant being introduced?


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

0 nitite 0 nitrate ph 8.0 temp 79-80 degrees weekly change of 50-60 % with python and prime im stumped oh and kent cich salt and buffer


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

did you test Ammonia?


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

*** got a test kid and amonia showing little to no color off on the scale , im baffeld . i do water changes weekly , had them for over a year and bred them sucessfully. im stumped.. should i move the juvies out of the tank.. there is little to No aggression :-?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

ud think if they were small and the parents wanted em out theyd rid them for you themselves?


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks brant, that's what i figured.. i am completely baffled, honestly it is like the tank has been "depressed" since the loss of a batch of egg-fry. i am stumped


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

maybe post it in the illness section?


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks brant :thumb: *** gonna do a complete water change over two days, remove any rockwork, and also try a different filer that i have?? who knows maybe tainted filter pad? ill keep you all filled in


----------



## D.SworM (Oct 1, 2009)

hmm. I would buy a new drive at that rate. I dont have any experience on that one, but it sounds like something died. Maybe try a firmware update? Are you using different media?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

In a cycled tank I think you should have *some* reading of nitrAte.


----------

